

iPhone 4S Camera: First Photo Canvas Print Review - shawndumas
http://blog.canvaspop.com/2011/10/iphone-4s-photo-canvas-print-review/

======
janesvilleseo
I too bet the camera is awesome, but these were released images from Apple
claiming that they were taken with the 4S and not edited in anyway. Not really
sure as that counts as a true test.

disclaimer: Me and my wife both own the 4 and had the 3g, plus we have an
iPad2.

